# my new baby



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

named silky i lost my other syrian aged nearly four and was not having another :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!!Love the colour


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

cutieeeee!!!! when did you get her?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> cutieeeee!!!! when did you get her?


a couple of weeks ive had him her laura in pet shop said it was a boy but im not sure but its only a baby


----------



## lainee (Mar 9, 2009)

Sassysas said:


> Beautiful!!!Love the colour


yes its a beautiful colour can only be described as like suede it has darker shades in it and changes colour in the light /dark


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous hammy


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw beautiful, and indeed silky!


----------

